# Free waste oil/fuel disposal



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Just like the title says, bring me all your waste oil or fuel in any quantity and dispose of it FREE


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

will you change my oil for free


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks for offering this Kenny!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

bump, for the enviroment...


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Kenny, You still doing this? I have 10 gallons of old fuel and I need the cans for the upcoming "H" word.


----------

